# Any furs near Bolton UK?



## darkerthedragon (Sep 13, 2007)

im going to bolton uni see, just wondering if theres any around i can socialise with :3
yes, this isnt really about conventions and ill get admin death-beamed for it, but theres no other place i can put it here


----------



## Tevildo (Sep 14, 2007)

St Helens?  Depends on your definition of "near".   Not that I'm much of a one for attending furry gatherings of whatever size.


----------



## Holley (Sep 15, 2007)

This might be of help (though some of its not as up-to-date as it could be) - Linky Linky


----------



## XNexusDragonX (Oct 31, 2007)

I know this is a bit late, but just a reminder for any Uk based furs:

Forum.ukfur.org

London meets are NO LONGER being held at the Theodore Bullfrog in Central London, you can get the latest details on events in your area via the forums.


----------



## jayhusky (Dec 1, 2007)

I asked nearly the same question and i Got confuzzled and Red blue and white. (check my topic for the links)

Hope this helps
Furcity


----------

